# Classic Gasket change



## Steinberg2009 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey guys

I'm trying to change the gasket on my classic. I used the wood screw method, but the gasket seems to have perished and the rubber just disintegrates around the screw - anyone got any other tips?!

Thanks!

~S


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Small flat blade screwdriver. Keep at it and it will move eventually.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

I've used a throwing dart in the past without problems.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

What other sorts of darts are there?........Oh yes a blow dart, so I guess you're not a Pygmy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you removed the dispersion plate (2 X allen screws) this gives more access.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I use a dental pick/hook. Very handy little tool that I picked up in a £1 shop.


----------



## Steinberg2009 (Sep 11, 2014)

I removed the dispersion plate screws but had real difficulty (as in no luck) getting it off...

~S


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I had the same problem and because the rubber disintegrated where I had tried fixing a screw I worked on that part.

The rubber finally split and I was able to remove the gasket bit by bit. Once you've had the screw fixed in it's knackered anyway so it can be trashed.

Ian


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Steinberg2009 said:


> I removed the dispersion plate screws but had real difficulty (as in no luck) getting it off...
> 
> ~S


There is a discussion of removing the stuck dispersion plate (common problem) here ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16944-shower-holding-plate-Allen-bolt-stuck-fast&highlight=DISPERSION+JACK

I think the best advise is from Charlie



Charliej said:


> Make sure to grab one that is way over length as well for using if your dispersion block gets stuck on with old coffee oils, you use it by removing the Allen headed bolts on the block and then screwing the long M5 screw into the centre hole and keep going gently and it will loosen the block in the same manner as a car jack works. It might also be an idea to try and get an Allen headed screw for the shower screen itself as it is far less likely to strip the head if it ever gets stuck.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It sounds like a serious case of neglect/ lack of maintenance.Remove both components frequently and clean both to avoid future problems


----------



## Steinberg2009 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah - I bought the machine second hand a month ago...


----------



## Steinberg2009 (Sep 11, 2014)

Is it feasible to remove the portafilter locking ring? This gasket is baked on solid!


----------

